# Ok So How Exactly Do I Introcuce Fish Into A Tank



## asastorm (Dec 3, 2016)

Well see the way I used to introduce my tetras to a tank was to take the bags they were in and leave them in a tank for a few minute. But since these are piranhas and that's how I did it when I was 6 I need a step by step method on introducing these piranhas to a tank. Also these are all baby red bellies and I'm buying 6 for a 120 gallon tank when my nitrogen cycle ends. I need a step by step method


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Pour all fish into a 5 gal bucket with the water in the bag. Using a small tupperware or cup add a scoop of water every 5 min for about a half hour.

Net fish from bucket, put in tank.

Done.


----------

